# Frankreich - EU Gesetz - Angellizenz - Angelschein



## Chrislun (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo Liebe Angler, 
ich habe ein Paar Fragen !

Gibt es irgedwelche neue EU-Gesetze , über das Angeln in Frankreich (Elsas) ?

Braucht man dort zusätzlich der lokalen Tageskarten eine Französische Angellizenz (Angelschein) die man dort einfach kaufen kann um die Angel-tageskarten bekommen zu können ?

Braucht man, um in Frankreich angeln zu können ein deutsches Angelschein + Angelprüfung ?

Vielen Dank im voraus !!!


----------



## dark (1. August 2009)

*AW: Frankreich - EU Gesetz - Angellizenz - Angelschein*

Hallo Chrislun

Meines Wissens brauchst du in Frankreich nur die Angelkarte.

Habe selbst die Jahreskarte für Haut-Rhin (im Elsass), alles was man dazu braucht, ist rund 55 € sowie ein aktuelles Passfoto (man bekommt eine Carte d' Identite (oder so) dazu). Auf der Jahreskarte selbst steht nur der Name... Mit der Karte deckst du ca. 1/4 der öffentlichen Gewässer in Frankreich ab... Bin daher ziemlich sicher, dass du für andere Regionen in Frankreich ebenfalls keine Prüfung oder sonstiges vorzuweisen brauchst.

Kenne einige Angler, die den deutschen Schein nicht machen wollen und deshalb nur in Frankreich angeln. 

Ahja, für eine Tageskarte brauchst du natürlich kein Passfoto, aber auf Dauer ist die Jahreskarte deutlich günstiger (Tageskarte 10€, Jahreskarte 55 oder 54€...). Die Jahreskarte kriegst du in französischen Angelläden, laut Aussage von Bekannten sogar an manchen Tankstellen. Meine habe ich von einem Angelladen in Deutschland. In der Schweiz kriegst du die ebenfalls (im Grenzgebiet).

Viel Spass in Frankreich und Grüsse

Dark


----------



## tesuji (11. August 2009)

*AW: Frankreich - EU Gesetz - Angellizenz - Angelschein*

Hallo Chrislun,

ich fische seit meiner Kindheit in la France, zuletzt war ich im vergangenen Oktober in den Nordvogesen, Elsaß und Lorraine. Du brauchst da nur eine Angelkarte zu kaufen. Es gibt Tages- (5 bis 12EUR), Wochen und 2Wochen- (sogenannte Urlaubskarten, ca. 30EUR) sowie Jahreskarten (ca. 60 bis 120EUR, + bis 30 EUR für Boot, jedoch nicht überall möglich), Passbild für Jahreskarten notwendig. Die Karten gibts fast überall: Tankstellen, Kneipen, Angelgeschäfte, Mairie, und sogar im Automaten (5EUR !), z.B. beim Weiher im Bärenthal ... (Ich war auch öfters an der deutschen Saar: Fischereischein+Angelkarte (aber billig: 6EUR), kein Drilling, toter Köderfisch, zwei Angeln, begrenzte Anzahl Fische, Uferbereiche nicht befahren etc...) 

Wo ich am Canal des houillères de la Sarre immer gerne hin gehe, ist die Auberge du Moulin in Harskirchen, da einfach nach M. Roger fragen (Mühlenkanal allerdings nur Wallergewässer).

Achtung: Nach Mitte September kann es unter Umständen auch in FR Probleme mit dem Kauf von Angelkarten geben. Das hängt vor allen von der Gewässerkategorie (I, II). Ich fische nur in Kat. II, z.B. aller Weiher wie Stockweiher, Hirbacher Weiher, Saar und Saarkanal..., keine reinen Salmonidengewässer.

Man muss allerdings auf einiges aufpassen (da hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren auch in FR vieles geändert), so z.B. absolutes Nachtfischverbot, da sollte man sich den Angelkalender, ein Muss!, der für jeden Tag die Sonnenauf- und -untergangszeiten enthält, im Angelgeschäft holen. Denn strenggenommen gilt da jeden Tag eine andere Anfangs- und Endzeit. 

Die haben oft auch Landkarten, wo man gut Angeln kann. Z.B. Im Angelgeschäft (hübsche Inhaberin ) gegenüber dem Aldi (ja, gibts da auch) in Sarreguemines. 

Ah, ganz wichtig: Köder (Würmer, Maden, Hanf etc.) gibts meist auch in den grossen Supermärkten zu kaufen, z.B. im Cora. Ja große Maden aus dem Kühlschrank in der Lebensmittelabteilung. 

Man fischt in Frankreich i.d.R. mit drei Angeln mit Rolle und zusätzlich mit einer Stippangel ohne Rolle. Also so mit vier Angeln eigentlich. (Sonst würden alle Franzosen streiken) 

Was wir hier an der Donau oder an den Baggerseen in Dillingen, Elchingen, Erbach... so erleben müssen, wie z.B. Fischen mit zwei Angeln erlaubt, Köderfischangel = Stippangel ohne Rolle zählt mit (die Abzocker), na ja, darüber lachen die Franzosen nur, so wie über das Verbot mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln. 

Aber auch hier aufgepasst: Falls dich ein Deutscher in Frankreich beim Fischen mit lebenden Köderfisch erwischt und dich hier in Deutschland anzeigt, bist du schnell vorbestraft !!! (Ich fische natürlich in la France nur mit totem Köderfisch, ist ja genauso fängig)

Viel Spass beim Fischen in Frankreich.

lgv tesu

oobs, bin ins Schwärmen geraten ... 

p.s. ich fahre meist von ULM/Donau nach FR #h


----------



## tesuji (11. August 2009)

*AW: Frankreich - EU Gesetz - Angellizenz - Angelschein*

Hallo Chrislun,

ich fische seit meiner Kindheit in la France, zuletzt war ich im vergangenen Oktober in den Nordvogesen, Elsaß und Lorraine. Du brauchst da nur eine Angelkarte zu kaufen. Es gibt Tages- (5 bis 12EUR), Wochen und 2Wochen- (sogenannte Urlaubskarten, ca. 30EUR) sowie Jahreskarten (ca. 60 bis 120EUR, + bis 30 EUR für Boot, jedoch nicht überall möglich), Passbild für Jahreskarten notwendig. Die Karten gibts fast überall: Tankstellen, Kneipen, Angelgeschäfte, Mairie, und sogar im Automaten (5EUR !), z.B. beim Weiher im Bärenthal ... (Ich war auch öfters an der deutschen Saar: Fischereischein+Angelkarte (aber billig: 6EUR), kein Drilling, toter Köderfisch, zwei Angeln, begrenzte Anzahl Fische, Uferbereiche nicht befahren etc...) 

Wo ich am Canal des houillères de la Sarre immer gerne hin gehe, ist die Auberge du Moulin in Harskirchen, da einfach nach M. Roger fragen (Mühlenkanal allerdings nur Wallergewässer).

Achtung: Nach Mitte September kann es unter Umständen auch in FR Probleme mit dem Kauf von Angelkarten geben. Das hängt vor allen von der Gewässerkategorie (I, II). Ich fische nur in Kat. II, z.B. aller Weiher wie Stockweiher, Hirbacher Weiher, Saar und Saarkanal..., keine reinen Salmonidengewässer.

Man muss allerdings auf einiges aufpassen (da hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren auch in FR vieles geändert), so z.B. absolutes Nachtfischverbot, da sollte man sich den Angelkalender, ein Muss!, der für jeden Tag die Sonnenauf- und -untergangszeiten enthält, im Angelgeschäft holen. Denn strenggenommen gilt da jeden Tag eine andere Anfangs- und Endzeit. 

Die haben oft auch Landkarten, wo man gut Angeln kann. Z.B. Im Angelgeschäft (hübsche Inhaberin ) gegenüber dem Aldi (ja, gibts da auch) in Sarreguemines. 

Ah, ganz wichtig: Köder (Würmer, Maden, Hanf etc.) gibts meist auch in den grossen Supermärkten zu kaufen, z.B. im Cora. Ja große Maden aus dem Kühlschrank in der Lebensmittelabteilung. 

Man fischt in Frankreich i.d.R. mit drei Angeln mit Rolle und zusätzlich mit einer Stippangel ohne Rolle. Also so mit vier Angeln eigentlich. (Sonst würden alle Franzosen streiken) 

Was wir hier an der Donau oder an den Baggerseen in Dillingen, Elchingen, Erbach... so erleben müssen, wie z.B. Fischen mit zwei Angeln erlaubt, Köderfischangel = Stippangel ohne Rolle zählt mit (die Abzocker), na ja, darüber lachen die Franzosen nur, so wie über das Verbot mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln. 

Aber auch hier aufgepasst: Falls dich ein Deutscher in Frankreich beim Fischen mit lebenden Köderfisch erwischt und dich hier in Deutschland anzeigt, bist du schnell vorbestraft !!! (Ich fische natürlich in la France nur mit totem Köderfisch, ist ja genauso fängig)

Viel Spass beim Fischen in Frankreich.

lgv tesu

oobs, bin ins Schwärmen geraten ... 

p.s. ich fahre meist von ULM/Donau nach FR #h


----------



## tesuji (11. August 2009)

*AW: Frankreich - EU Gesetz - Angellizenz - Angelschein*

sorry, zweimal geposted, aber Automat sagte mir, dass die website gerade gewartet würde.


----------

